# Be very aware that these ads are potential scams



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

ELAD965 Morel Elate

Helix HXA40

Looks like ELAD965 all over again. Read sales feedback forum.

Caveat Emptor


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

good catch! that guy is a mega-crook!


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

He musta got out of jail again and, started buying dollar items again to get his feedback score up.


----------



## eargasmicaudio (Dec 13, 2007)

also: counterfeit nakamichi ec-200 crossovers on ebay
note:knobs are metal vs plastic-counterfeit
sold by importgenie from thailand, New Nakamichi EC-200 Active Car Crossover Mobile System - eBay (item 230516414178 end time Sep-23-10 16:13:39 PDT)


----------



## uglypedro (May 2, 2008)

In five days not...one...bid!!

HA


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

uglypedro said:


> In five days not...one...bid!!HA



Very Interesting


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

Why do you think is the only one in the world that has morel speakers or that helix ?
israel is full of morel's. That is where there factory is.

I think you a mistake.
More right to say I HOPE you have a mistake and that's not him.

It's not right to delate the all country because one idiot.


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

edit-
double post.


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

those morels are trashed! how could somebody have something so nice, yet **** it up so bad?


----------



## uglypedro (May 2, 2008)

jony88 said:


> Why do you think is the only one in the world that has morel speakers or that helix ?
> israel is full of morel's. That is where there factory is.
> 
> I think you a mistake.
> ...


Ummm....Nobody said *anything* about Israel, much less made a "delate" type of statement about it.....buuuut since you brought it up, they do treat the Palestinians (spelling?) kinda ****ty.

[Uglypedro sticks his fingers in his ears and ducs down below the screen]


----------



## jony88 (Aug 31, 2010)

uglypedro said:


> Ummm....Nobody said *anything* about Israel, much less made a "delate" type of statement about it.....buuuut since you brought it up, they do treat the Palestinians (spelling?) kinda ****ty.
> 
> [Uglypedro sticks his fingers in his ears and ducs down below the screen]


Do you talk about the same Palestinians that exploded buses in israel and kills people without blinking ?
Do you forgot 9/11 ?

Shame on you.


----------

